# Paul Tibbets Passes Away.



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2007)

Just read on the local Newspapers Web-site that Paul Tibbets passed away this morning.
May he Rest in Peace.

Pilot of Hiroshima A-bomb plane dies


----------



## Haztoys (Nov 1, 2007)

God speed and thank you for standing your ground on the bombing Mr Tibbets..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

Sleep well....

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2007)

I already posted this earlier.


----------



## v2 (Nov 1, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhZERU58RSI_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry, did not see it anywhere else.


----------

